# help on a price.. NH ls 180 skid loader



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hello all i am looking at buyin a 2004 new holland Ls 180 with heat and air full cab, power attach and 4 attachments. they are dirt bucket, high volume/ snow bucket, pallet forks and a 8' avalanche pusher.... the machine has 250 hours on it.. what is a decient price price??

help all 



thanks andrew


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

is it a 2 speed


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

whoops.. no 2 speed but turbo diesel with weight kit.. what im thinking is 

pusher- $1K
bucket -$400
bucket volume-$500
forks-$500

machine??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i would say machine with forks and dirtbucket 21-22000 ish


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Go to machinery trader.com. you can do a search on auction sale prices, watch the date of sale and you can look at machines that are for sale too.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

If your gona plow snow with a skid steer you are going to want 2 speed. Single speed is just way to slow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

unless your in a wideopen lot single speed should be fine

i would agree a 2 speed would be preferred but if it is a good deal this machine will be fine


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cretebaby;578675 said:


> i would say machine with forks and dirtbucket 21-22000 ish


i would say that's pretty close..my 185 had 600 hours and came with a bucket, cab,heat,air,weight kit, foam tires, power attach, european light kit (blinkers,flashers , horn) for 18,000 ..... mine is a 2 speed...once you drive a 2 speed you could never go back to a single speed


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd say the low $ 20's would be a more than fare price on a machine like that. A 2 speed would be nice but it is not the end of the world as long as the job isn't too big. 7mph on a tight job will still run around a truck. The ls 180 is a non turbo machine. It makes 63 hp ,the 185 has the same motor w/a turbo and 78hp. Sounds like a good machine with low hours for that year. A heated facory cab is a 2k option, hydro mountplate is 600 ,700 for forks ,and dirt bucket is 1k new. Plus a pusher and snow bucket ,thats alot of stuff with that machine. Let us know what happens . Good Luck !!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah...wish it was for sale here


----------

